# Work Visa Options



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been in the US for 5 years for schooling (3 years) and then an H1B work visa in education. Getting the H1B was fairly straight forward as working in higher ed I did not count against any of the pool numbers. Am debating getting out of higher ed but would like to stay in the US. Having been here for 5 years would I be able to look at citizenship or would I be looked on favourably for another work visa in a less specialized area? My worry is that if I dont work in higher ed then I am not able to stay in the US.

Any advice?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you approached your employer about green card sponsorship?


----------



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

twostep said:


> Have you approached your employer about green card sponsorship?


I dont think they would pay. I have to pay the costs of the work visa when i changed jobs to here so I dont see them stumping up the Green Card money. I dont have an issue paying necessarily but there is the issue of whether I have to stay in education to get the visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Britabroad5 said:


> I have been in the US for 5 years for schooling (3 years) and then an H1B work visa in education. Getting the H1B was fairly straight forward as working in higher ed I did not count against any of the pool numbers. Am debating getting out of higher ed but would like to stay in the US. Having been here for 5 years would I be able to look at citizenship or would I be looked on favourably for another work visa in a less specialized area? My worry is that if I dont work in higher ed then I am not able to stay in the US.
> 
> Any advice?


You need 5 years as a permanent resident (or 3 if married to a USC) to be eligible for naturalization. The way out your dilemma is to have your employer sponsor you for a green card. How long it will take will depend on your EB category. A suitable time after you have the green card (say a year), leave your employer and find work wherever you want. If your employer will not sponsor you, transfer your H1b to one who will. You need to do this asap -- there's a time limit on H1bs, and this combined with the wait for your green card could leave you up the creek without the proverbial.


----------



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Am in Year 2 of first H1B. Figured that when I file for the 2nd I will then also file for the Green Card. Does it really cost $10000 to get one? So it would probably be a 2 year process. Get the work visa next year and apply for the green card. Work a year then am free to do what I want. Complicated stuff all this visa malarchy !


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Britabroad5 said:


> Thanks for the info. Am in Year 2 of first H1B. Figured that when I file for the 2nd I will then also file for the Green Card. Does it really cost $10000 to get one? So it would probably be a 2 year process. Get the work visa next year and apply for the green card. Work a year then am free to do what I want. Complicated stuff all this visa malarchy !


You don't apply -- your employer does! And $10k sounds round about right with legal fees., possibly even a little more. You need to study the process so you know where the lawyer is going. Impossible to guesstimate your timespan at the moment since insufficient info. Go and read about PERM, NIW, EB classifications and AOS -- then tell us what you've learned about your situation.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Britabroad5 said:


> I dont think they would pay. I have to pay the costs of the work visa when i changed jobs to here so I dont see them stumping up the Green Card money. I dont have an issue paying necessarily but there is the issue of whether I have to stay in education to get the visa.


It is not a matter of financial issues but of a sponsor. You cannot apply for a Green Card which is your first step to a potential citizenship. It does not matter in waht field you work - as long as it is with a valid visa and your employer is willing to sponsor your GC.


----------

